# GotMail Perl script



## svenrg (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi everyone.

I'm pretty new to all the unix stuff so the solution to my problem might be easy. I'm trying to use a Perl script called GotMail to download messages from my hotmail account. 

When I try to run the script using this command:
perl gotmail

I get this error message:
Can't locate URI/Escape.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /System/Library/Perl/darwin /System/Library/Perl /Library/Perl/darwin /Library/Perl /Library/Perl /Network/Library/Perl/darwin /Network/Library/Perl /Network/Library/Perl .) at gotmail line 31.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at gotmail line 31.

You can get the script here:
http://ssl.usu.edu/paul/gotmail/

Thanks


----------



## jwalk76 (Nov 20, 2002)

the perl script is trying to use a module called URI::Escape which doesn't exist in your perl include path (the array @INC contains all the directories in the include path).  you probably need to install this module...


----------



## svenrg (Nov 20, 2002)

It's just that the GotMail homepage says the script needs only Curl and Perl to run. Is the OS X (10.2.2) default installation of Perl not a full one?

Thanks


----------



## jwalk76 (Nov 21, 2002)

the default install of perl does not contain all available modules.  you need to download URI::Escape yourself.

in your terminal, as superuser, type:

perl -MCPAN -e shell

you will be prompted to answer a few questions.  hitting enter  picks the default answer, and this should be fine.

once you get a cpan> prompt, type:

install URI::Escape

that should do it.


----------



## svenrg (Nov 21, 2002)

Hmmm....

It didnt work...

When I try to install the module, this is what I get in the end:

Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Warning: prerequisite MIME::Base64 failed to load: Can't locate MIME/Base64.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /System/Library/Perl/darwin /System/Library/Perl /Library/Perl/darwin /Library/Perl /Library/Perl /Network/Library/Perl/darwin /Network/Library/Perl /Network/Library/Perl .) at (eval 4) line 3.

Error: Unable to locate installed Perl libraries or Perl source code.

It is recommended that you install perl in a standard location before
building extensions. Some precompiled versions of perl do not contain
these header files, so you cannot build extensions. In such a case,
please build and install your perl from a fresh perl distribution. It
usually solves this kind of problem.

(You get this message, because MakeMaker could not find "/System/Library/Perl/darwin/CORE/perl.h")
Running make test
  Make had some problems, maybe interrupted? Won't test
Running make install
  Make had some problems, maybe interrupted? Won't install


----------



## jwalk76 (Nov 21, 2002)

i don't know what to say.  i'm using OS X 10.1.5 with the default installation of Perl, and everything worked for me.  i'm not familiar with Jaguar, but i don't think it would ship with a less complete version of Perl.  did you install the Developer's Tools?


----------



## svenrg (Nov 21, 2002)

No, I have not installed the developer tools.


----------



## jwalk76 (Nov 21, 2002)

then you probably need to, and try the previous instructions again.


----------

